# Test Enanthate Question "?"



## Tha Don (Jun 16, 2005)

How long on a test enanthate cycle does it take for you to notice the test kicking in? (such as increase in libdo, change in mood, strength increases and so on)


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 16, 2005)

Round about day 15, I pretty much exploded.  I did however frontload a gram the first week


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 17, 2005)

If your test hasn't "kicked in" yet, something is wrong, young d. You should feel like you could tackle a bus.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If your test hasn't "kicked in" yet, something is wrong, young d. You should feel like you could tackle a bus.




Hopefully I'll feel this in two more weeks. I will say I'm feeling pretty good right now thanks to the d-bol! Will I still feel a noticeable kick when the test kicks in?


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 17, 2005)

i just completed my fourth week and have noticed a difference in week 2-3(strength/libido/aggresive increase)but not the full effect even as of yet....i have been sick the last 3 days and today is the first day i hit the gym in the past week...i wasnt weaker today but i wasnt really stronger neither.. the endurance to keep going was there today but thats about it... but i think cause im still a bit sick it made my workout pretty much suck..my eating was off in the last few days too... 

ive talked to people that said they ran test cycles that didnt kick in full swing till week 5, even 6....i guess im one of those...im gonna run it to twelve weeks though


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

What dose are you at, D?


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 17, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> ive talked to people that said they ran test cycles that didnt kick in full swing till week 5, even 6....i guess im one of those...


you n' me both

pump, i'm running 500mg/wk


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

Good luck with it. Sounds as if you're feeling a bit and getting some gains, so it seems all legit. That gyno scare subside? Any lumps left?


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah my nipples seem okay right now, i think i over-reacted a little with it, but better safe than sorry, running 10mg ED at the moment to keep it at bay


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 18, 2005)

youngd...when are u dropping the dbol? any test sides yet?? maybe if u drop the d then you will be able to tell better if u are feeling the test


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> youngd...when are u dropping the dbol? any test sides yet?? maybe if u drop the d then you will be able to tell better if u are feeling the test


true, but i don't want to drop the dbol if the test isn't doing anything, i mean i don't want to crash or anything, at 500mg/wk i should be feeling it so i'd rather wait for a kick from the test until i drop the dbol, if you get where i'm coming from?

until i feel the test i'm staying on the dbol

TBH i don't think i've been jabbing deep enough, and i've been going right at the top of the upper glute and only going about an inch in, instead of in to the middle of the upper glute and bottoming out (which i did today!), i'm trying to find out if this could be effecting the absorption of the test, i was under the impression as long as you get the oil in you its gonna do something! even it was subQ it would still work, just not as well, that is the only thing i can put it down to, either that or i'm just a slow responder, was thinking of going 250mg/e3d now until i feel it, as i really want to drop the dbol but i don't want to risk crashing and losing everything if my test isn't already jacked up


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 18, 2005)

ic what ur sayin.....i bottom out a 1.5 incher everytime


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

the worst case scenario would be that my past 4 weeks of shots i haven't been going into the muscle deep enough, and that the oil is either coming out and going subQ or just not going deep enough into the muscle to all be totally absorbed, in this case all i can do is make sure that my shots are good over the next couple of weeks, drop the dbol at the end of week 6, and hopefully by this stage i'll be starting to feel the test (as most seem to feel something week 3, and really start to 'feel it' weeks 4-6 from the research i've done on various forums)

at the 'worst' that will be what will have happened, i'm hoping that i'm just responding a little slow, and hopefully my test concentrations are already going to be at a moderate level due to the last month of shots (IM or not, the test dosen't just vanish, i'm pretty sure even if you miss a muscle it is still absorbed, just not as well), so i'm hoping things will pick up pretty fast from now on, and if i'm feeling it in a weeks time i'll drop the dbol slightly earlier, but ATM i'm planning on running it for 6 due to the delay, and the test is getting extended to 'at least' 12 weeks, i'd also planned 3 weeks of sdrol at the end of my cycle, but i will have to have a rethink about that now


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 18, 2005)

is it possible u are having the first sides of test(increased strength,etc) but u cant tell because u think its the dbol?


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

it could be possible yes, but its impossible to tell, i'm just so lethargic (from the dbol), and libdo is pretty down, which is kinda strange considering i've been on test shots for the past month! also everyone told me i'd need hcg from week 3 as my nuts would start to shrink, but no noticable change downstairs yet, i'm pissed off!


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 18, 2005)

lol...u being pissed off could be the sign we are looking for....i personally think u should drop the d and wait to see the test...it might already be there


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 18, 2005)

i have hcg on hand but i heard it prob wont be neccessary at 500mgs a week...ill prob just run one amp near my last shots to help with pct...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2005)

Libido, takes about a week for me on enan from what I remember.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 19, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> i have hcg on hand but i heard it prob wont be neccessary at 500mgs a week...ill prob just run one amp near my last shots to help with pct...


i'll probably do the same, pretty cool how we are both running almoast identical cycles at exactly the same time, keep me updated!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2005)

for me test E gave me a huge increase in libido my first week...probably 3-4 days into my first week I was a walking hardon.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 10, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> for me test E gave me a huge increase in libido my first week...probably 3-4 days into my first week I was a walking hardon.


which test E were you running?

check out this...


> There are definitely fakes and underdosed iranians. I saw a lab report showing *No steroid detected * and another with *40mg/ml * test from another board, I can't remember where though. The ones with the lines even with the logo had no steroid at all.





> I used them myself being doubtful of them being fake, and after 4 weeks I had nothing. No water gain, no acne, no libido increase...*(hmm... sounds familiar!!)*





> Yeah, this was discussed a few months ago remember? The fakes out now have the font style of those pictured in your legit picture, everything is the same except the logo is even with the text. *There are tons of people reporting no results with those type of amps*


http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=367976&page=1&pp=20

they are referring to the test E that i was running (iranians), i am now 99.9% sure that the test E i was running was either fake or counterfeit (serverely underdosed), messed up thing is some people still think they are real and i bought them from a good bro, however the fakes are almoast identical to the real thing so i think they are getting sold as fakes unintentionally, i'm staying well clear of these from now on


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 11, 2005)

Young D I was running Southern Labs Test E 250mg/ml. I have only used Southern Labs for my injectables. Until I have a bad experience (knock on wood) with their product I am going to stick with them.


----------



## growinbigger (Sep 11, 2005)

Most people start responding to test injections right away, but IMO it is probably around 3-4 weeks for test ethanate to hit a peak level.  I've been on hormone replacement for over six years and have noted I seem to get to a peak at about 3 weeks.  If you don't feel any different within a few days, your test is probably fake.  I noticed a marked difference in how I felt when I started hormone therapy the very next day.

Tchau,
--GB


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 12, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Libido, takes about a week for me on enan from what I remember.


I read somewhere that Test actually starts kicking in after 2-3 days but not to it's full potential for up to 2 weeks. 

I'm sure that Test can be debated along with everything else


----------



## alexvega (Dec 7, 2005)

to me it kick in the 2 week. now i`m on 4 week my force its good.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 12, 2005)

im on my 3rd week of test c,,,,,,,ive definately noticed changes in strength aggression,,nut size,,and blood preasure unfortunately,,,,gained abit of size,,,,,,,i pretty happy with everthing,,,i was feeling it about 4 days in i reckon


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 16, 2006)

About 10 days from the first injection i start feeling things. At about week 4-5 is when my strength really kicks in


----------



## Getbig82 (Feb 8, 2006)

How much in strength and weight gains did you recieve so far young d? I was thinking just stacking Test E. and EQ. I heard once your off the D-bol you lose alot of weight and most of your gains did you find that?


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 11, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> the worst case scenario would be that my past 4 weeks of shots i haven't been going into the muscle deep enough, and that the oil is either coming out and going subQ or just not going deep enough into the muscle to all be totally absorbed, in this case all i can do is make sure that my shots are good over the next couple of weeks, drop the dbol at the end of week 6, and hopefully by this stage i'll be starting to feel the test (as most seem to feel something week 3, and really start to 'feel it' weeks 4-6 from the research i've done on various forums)
> 
> at the 'worst' that will be what will have happened, i'm hoping that i'm just responding a little slow, and hopefully my test concentrations are already going to be at a moderate level due to the last month of shots (IM or not, the test dosen't just vanish, i'm pretty sure even if you miss a muscle it is still absorbed, just not as well), so i'm hoping things will pick up pretty fast from now on, and if i'm feeling it in a weeks time i'll drop the dbol slightly earlier, but ATM i'm planning on running it for 6 due to the delay, and the test is getting extended to 'at least' 12 weeks, i'd also planned 3 weeks of sdrol at the end of my cycle, but i will have to have a rethink about that now



sound like fake gear


----------



## noomais (Apr 11, 2006)

ok since everyone is posting their test cycle here is my story: i have been on test E and dbol for the past 3 weeks, i just did my first shot of the fourth week 2 days ago...the only difference is that i have gained a lot of strength i mean a lot maybe almost the double of what i had...libido is up too...looks like i have also gained some mass (not sure fat, water or muscle) but i have yet to see any of the side effects, like acne, agression, any shrinkage or other things...what do you guys think? am i one of the slow responders? or is it not working at all? shouldn't i be seeing some of the sides by now? am i doing something wrong? i have been injecting in the outside of my thighs, is that ok? or should i be doing it somewhere else? i am using 3ml23guage1 needle and all in.....any suggestions? or should i just stop this crap and forget about it?
TIA


----------



## noomais (Apr 17, 2006)

noomais said:
			
		

> ok since everyone is posting their test cycle here is my story: i have been on test E and dbol for the past 3 weeks, i just did my first shot of the fourth week 2 days ago...the only difference is that i have gained a lot of strength i mean a lot maybe almost the double of what i had...libido is up too...looks like i have also gained some mass (not sure fat, water or muscle) but i have yet to see any of the side effects, like acne, agression, any shrinkage or other things...what do you guys think? am i one of the slow responders? or is it not working at all? shouldn't i be seeing some of the sides by now? am i doing something wrong? i have been injecting in the outside of my thighs, is that ok? or should i be doing it somewhere else? i am using 3ml23guage1 needle and all in.....any suggestions? or should i just stop this crap and forget about it?
> TIA




NO REPLIES YET? 5th week on test still the same....


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2006)

You never listed how much of what you are taking.....your lack of results could be for many reasons...maybe your dose is too low...maybe you are not a good responder...maybe your diet sucks ass so you can't gain....maybe your workouts suck? Who knows what could be wrong if all you post is something like...."i have been on test E and dbol for the past 3 weeks, i just did my first shot of the fourth week 2 days ago"....You say you doubled your strength so its obvious something is happening....If you are not gaining muscle you probably have a jacked up diet or workout.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2006)

I dont know how anyone would double their strength in 4 weeks unless they were extremely weak to begin with. Plus, you say you aren't even sure what kind of mass you have gained? Very strange indeed. It was around weeks 3-4 on my very first cycle that I had put almost a solid inch on my arms, there was no mistaking what it was.

Mendy is going for 800 soon in raw benching and I'd be beating him handily if I doubled my strength.


----------



## noomais (Apr 19, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> You never listed how much of what you are taking.....your lack of results could be for many reasons...maybe your dose is too low...maybe you are not a good responder...maybe your diet sucks ass so you can't gain....maybe your workouts suck? Who knows what could be wrong if all you post is something like...."i have been on test E and dbol for the past 3 weeks, i just did my first shot of the fourth week 2 days ago"....You say you doubled your strength so its obvious something is happening....If you are not gaining muscle you probably have a jacked up diet or workout.



yeah ...thanks for the smart ass comments...i mentioned it before on another thread plus i am doing the same amount that the other guys are doing so i mistakenly assumed that i don't have to post that bit of information...but if insist: i am doing 250mg of test E every 4th day and 30mg of dbol / day. i think my diet is ok it is a little less on carbs but i think it is ok...when i say doubled my strength...i mean i feel like twice as strong not necessarily doubled my weight lifting power (maybe i didn't put it correctly) but anyways i did gain some mass but i am not sure if it is because of all the food i am eating...
ok lets put it this way...i have strength gain, mass gain...but i see no other effects not any side effects at all....nothing...no mood swings, not a single pimple on my entire freaking body, my balls r still the same size so thats why i am wondering if this shit is working or am i just gaining because of all the food i am consuming....i am thinking may be the dbol is giving me strength so WTF is the Test  E doing?
TIA


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2006)

250mg is a low dose of test depending on your current size. I depends on how good you respond too...I knew a guy that was in amazing shape on 1 sustanon shot E7D....anyways I think you are doing fine if you are not getting sides...you don't want side effects to know that the gear is working. How many calories were you eating before the cycle, and how many now? When you look in the mirror is there a change? BTW you probably want to drop the D-Bol soon.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm doing fine on 500mg and really, as has been said so many times diet really is the master of all. I've toyed with various doses up to 1.5 grams of test a week - and 500mg is just fine if you put the work into your routine both in and out of the gym.

My legs in fact are probably about as strong as they have ever been on heavy doses of goods, I should find out next week. Upper body is catching up as well, although it doesn't respond like my lower.


----------



## noomais (Apr 19, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> 250mg is a low dose of test depending on your current size. I depends on how good you respond too...I knew a guy that was in amazing shape on 1 sustanon shot E7D....anyways I think you are doing fine if you are not getting sides...you don't want side effects to know that the gear is working. How many calories were you eating before the cycle, and how many now? When you look in the mirror is there a change? BTW you probably want to drop the D-Bol soon.



i was trying to loose some weight for last couple of months so my calorie intake was not that much right now i am doing about 3500cal/day...if i look in the mirror i look much bigger i am at 165lbs now, i have gained mostly on my legs and arms and shoulders...i saw some guys at the gym and looking at them you can tell they are jucing...everyone says i look bigger than before but no one can tell i am jucing...i was hoping to get much bigger on roids...anyways i am going to start doing 1.5ml every 4 day from next week and see if there is any change....
thanks for you comments


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 20, 2006)

noomais said:
			
		

> i was trying to loose some weight for last couple of months so my calorie intake was not that much right now i am doing about 3500cal/day...if i look in the mirror i look much bigger i am at 165lbs now, i have gained mostly on my legs and arms and shoulders...i saw some guys at the gym and looking at them you can tell they are jucing...everyone says i look bigger than before but no one can tell i am jucing...i was hoping to get much bigger on roids...anyways i am going to start doing 1.5ml every 4 day from next week and see if there is any change....
> thanks for you comments




Don't take this the wrong way because I am not trying to flame here.....but at 165lbs you are going to have a hard time getting people to think you are juicing unless you are 5'0". There is a real good chance you have not figured out your diet and how much food you need to consume. How much of it should be fats/carbs/protein etc... I am sure genetics plays a huge roll in weight gaining but before touching anything ever I have been 205lbs at sub 10% bodyfat.......my goal now is to reach 215lbs gear free....I had people say shit about me being on gear before ever using any but it wasn't until I was at least 185lbs lean.

With all that said you should be putting on nice amount of muscle over this cycle since you are probably not even close to your genetic potential.


----------



## Miamiguy (Jan 2, 2011)

*Sciroxx Test E and Sus 250*

So I took The Test E and finished the bottle last thursday...the bottle lasted exactly 5 weeks..I have another bottle of pentadex 300 (Sustanon 250) Would it be ok to continue my cycle with the pentadex since they are both basically test? Also going to run anavar next week...


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2011)

Miamiguy said:


> So I took The Test E and finished the bottle last thursday...the bottle lasted exactly 5 weeks..I have another bottle of pentadex 300 (Sustanon 250) Would it be ok to continue my cycle with the pentadex since they are both basically test? Also going to run anavar next week...


 
Yes, you can go right into the Sustanon.  Combined w/ the 'Var, you should be able to lean out whatever mass you've gained.


----------



## swizzy (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm new to supplements, finally got the hook up  and the balls to start pinning 12 weeks @ (Test prop for my 1st 10 ml and Test e for the remainder of my 12 week cycle and EQ - Its all I could get  in my area.)

1). What would you recommend to someone who has already started a 12 week cycle -  test  prop 100mg eod with eq300 e5d then switched to Test E 250mg every 5 days and eq 300mg every 5 days - no PCT in place, didn't know   it was necessary until halfway through cycle. Not sure where to get   anything other than test and EQ - not sure how far I should take this  w/o PCT in place - any PCT recommended supplements easy to get through a reputable site? 

2). Would it be ok to ease off the test toward the end of the cycle to avoid the need for PCT and  continue with only eq 300mg every 5 days seeing that I have no PCT  or is it recommended to stay  the course?

36yo 250lbs - experienced in the gym, Gained a ton of weight after an  injury -  looking to gain lean muscle maybe a little Mass by lifting and lose fat with cardio and  proper diet.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 18, 2012)

Open up your own thread with your proposed cycle(which needs some serious tweaking fyi)

You not going to get many hits here in this dead thread


----------



## banker23 (Mar 19, 2012)

I never felt a "kick" from test...just helped me maintain dbol gains with very slight increases until I finished it out with another oral and bumped the test to 750 for the last 4 weeks. Still never felt a "kick" that I could attribute to test directly. 

So i did not answer this poll since there is not a "undetermined" option...


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 19, 2012)

^ you just told your experience to a bunch of guys in 2001

GREAT SCOTT


----------

